# ECU upgrade on 2.5L jetta?



## JIP138 (Oct 6, 2011)

Will an ECU upgrade really improve my performance? 
What are the pros and cons? 
please help


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

JIP138 said:


> Will an ECU upgrade really improve my performance?
> What are the pros and cons?
> please help


Of course. And there are no cons except that it might take a while if you're shipping it, so I recommend driving down and benching your tune at a shop or something. 20min - 1hr depending on where. 

You're paying to simply tune the software in your car to run more efficiently. And it all depends on which tune you go with.

1. APR 2.5-I5 ECU UPGRADE (10hp+ gain).
2. A.W.E GIAC 2.5 UPGRADE (12hp+ gain).
3. Unitronic Chipped 2.5 UPGRADE (These guys have a stage 1 and a stage 2 tune for the 2.5)

There are others as well, just do some research before you choose the company you want to tune your ECU. Each different tune has different perks but overall they increase throttle response, have extra security options for fully loaded programs, increase the efficiency of HP/TQ and gives you a little more to play with. 

Also some tunes requires the simple things of course like an exhaust+intake, while others might not.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

I'm going with this... stage 1+

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/444_2008-2008_volkswagen_jetta_mk5_25l_170hp.html


What I haven't researched yet... is if getting a flash with void your warranty.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Laser04 said:


> I'm going with this... stage 1+
> 
> http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/444_2008-2008_volkswagen_jetta_mk5_25l_170hp.html
> 
> ...


If youre getting stage 1 you might as well get the stage 1+ lol, seriously just throw the extra 50. Itll be worth it. And no, its all tuning you can change it back to stock.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Skaffles said:


> If youre getting stage 1 you might as well get the stage 1+ lol, seriously just throw the extra 50. Itll be worth it. And no, its all tuning you can change it back to stock.


Oh never mind I read it wrong, you are going with the 1+ :thumbup:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

And wow, unitronic used to have stage 2 for the 2.5. I wonder what happened it was 194HP and 210TQ or something like that.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Skaffles said:


> And wow, unitronic used to have stage 2 for the 2.5. I wonder what happened it was 194HP and 210TQ or something like that.


I wondered the same thing myself. I was kinda pissed to see it gone. Because my exhaust is coming tomorrow. All I would have needed to get was a short ram intake/CAI and I def. would of gone stage 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have the stage 2 file for the 2.5l which was 204 hp(I had bigger injectors . The stage 2 was 187hp, and those numbers are at the crank...

Go with c2 or UM. They are the only two companies that actually care about the 2.5l, actively building parts, and turbo kits for it.

C2 is going to be tuning my supercharger build :thumbup:


----------



## JIP138 (Oct 6, 2011)

Skaffles said:


> Of course. And there are no cons except that it might take a while if you're shipping it, so I recommend driving down and benching your tune at a shop or something. 20min - 1hr depending on where.
> 
> You're paying to simply tune the software in your car to run more efficiently. And it all depends on which tune you go with.
> 
> ...


I've been really looking into the apr one, but i'm not sure... Do you suggest any one in particular?


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

http://malonetuning.com/?page_id=632


----------

